# AF smell vs. lochia smell



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

Just wondering, does your AF flow smell at all like lochia? I had a natural miscarriage over 5 years ago, and have noticed ever since that when AF comes the smell is pretty strong. I don't remember ever having AF smell so much like lochia before that. Just wondering what is "normal" for other women.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

To be honest, I had to look up what you were talking about. Have you asked your doctor or a naturopath?
Hope someone sees this post with experience.
Best
And btw hi!


----------

